# Liquid for bubble counter.



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

What liquid does everyone use in thier bubble counters? Can I use plain old water. The liquid that the site where I bought my CO2 system was offering was very expensive for the amount of liquid.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I use water. You will just have to change it every once in awhile so algea dont grow.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mineral Oil


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

thanks for the replies everyone. I appreciate the input!!


----------

